# Smoking oysters  first time



## noble captain (Dec 30, 2017)

We are from south louisiana and my neighbor is a oyster fishermen,  my husband and I are both captain's, and we hunt. Yesterday I decided to cook a 15 lb brisket and we have a whole sack of oysters that we have been eating  raw. We usually eat them raw and shuck the rest to freeze and cook later.  Today I added them to the smoker. Wow. What a traet. So I decided to share.
The smoker is at 235 to 250 we added them a tray at a time to figure out how smokiness  we wanted and how cooked. Turns out at this temp. It takes a little over an hour the bigger oysters take about 90 min . The marinade is chardonnay hot sauce and olive oil.  With a mop. They are great. Then becouse we have so many we have added some micro pained garlic and scallions even better .


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh my goodness those look fantastic.
I just love oysters any way you make them.
I'm like you, I usually eat them raw, but have never smoked them.
I'm going to have to try this!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## griz400 (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh yes .. love oysters anyway but raw .. they look great .. We top off with a drop of hot sauce .. points to you


----------



## noble captain (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you, 
We ended up with so many I put them in two jars of extra virgin olive oil with some sprigs of lemon time and rosemary and som garlic.  I cant wait to get in on them again.


----------



## noble captain (Dec 31, 2017)

The brisket came out a little dry. Great bark and flavor but a little dry.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow, It all looks great..... Point for sure. Love me some oysters as well. Would love to try that some day....


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 31, 2017)

noble captain said:


> We are from south louisiana and my neighbor is a oyster fishermen,  my husband and I are both captain's, and we hunt. Yesterday I decided to cook a 15 lb brisket and we have a whole sack of oysters that we have been eating  raw. We usually eat them raw and shuck the rest to freeze and cook later.  Today I added them to the smoker. Wow. What a traet. So I decided to share.
> The smoker is at 235 to 250 we added them a tray at a time to figure out how smokiness  we wanted and how cooked. Turns out at this temp. It takes a little over an hour the bigger oysters take about 90 min . The marinade is chardonnay hot sauce and olive oil.  With a mop. They are great. Then becouse we have so many we have added some micro pained garlic and scallions even better .
> 
> 
> ...


We used to have several oyster bars around our NE Florida area but they've all but disappeared.
Wife likes 'em raw and I like slightly steamed so they're easier to open. I also like a bit of Tabasco or horseradish for the bite.
Never had 'em smoked but I plan to change that soon.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 31, 2017)

That looks delicious!  The brisket looks to be a little underdone.  The connective tissue hasn't broken down.  Great smoke ring!

Mike


----------



## noble captain (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you all for the support.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

Mighty fine looking meal Captain. I could eat both the brisket and oysters.

Point for sure.

chris


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow! I LOVE smoked oysters.
Those look Great Captain!
And I'd like some Brisket, too.
Dry is OK, it's just a different style. I sure wouldn't complain, I'd just bring more beer or wine or sweet tea to the table.
Gravy is nice, too.
Nice smoke rings!
Smoked Oysters on the Half Shell! You just gave my Doctor a stroke. LOL!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2018)

Next time I'm in Venice, I'll trade you Venison sausage for smoked oysters!!! LOL!!Those look awesome!


----------



## noble captain (Mar 3, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Next time I'm in Venice, I'll trade you Venison sausage for smoked oysters!!! LOL!!Those look awesome!


I'm inn . Look us up. 
castnblastvenice.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2018)

griz400 said:


> Oh yes .. love oysters anyway but raw .. they look great .. We top off with a drop of hot sauce .. points to you



I'm with Griz!! Any way but raw.---Must be a Bear Thing.
Oysters Look Great Captain!!:)
So does the Brisket.
Like.

Bear


----------



## noble captain (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you all for the props


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 11, 2018)

noble captain said:


> I'm inn . Look us up.
> castnblastvenice.com


I've met Brent @ the marina. Knew his dad when he owned the marina...small world.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 5, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I've met Brent @ the marina. Knew his dad when he owned the marina...small world.


Wow I'm a transplant from key largo Florida Brent and I met when I was fishing a tournament. Small world. He is on here to as little b . His dad isn't a fan of me . I'm independent and Cuban lol . But cool that you know them. Look us up next time ur down.  I'll make good on the oysters given notice lol.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 5, 2018)

Will do....


----------



## CajunChris (May 7, 2018)

Those look amazing! I'm so jealous!! I lived in NO for awhile and that's what I miss the most...They don't compare here in upstate NY! Great job.


----------



## noble captain (May 8, 2018)

Than


CajunChris said:


> Those look amazing! I'm so jealous!! I lived in NO for awhile and that's what I miss the most...They don't compare here in upstate NY! Great job.


 thanks.


----------



## SonnyE (May 8, 2018)

I visited your website. If I ever get down that way, I'm bookin some fishing with Brent!
I have a trio of little ones coming up, and the eldest wants to go fishing with Papa. (I'm sure his Sisters will want to come along) 
The inmates (Envirowhackos) in this asylum (California) have all but destroyed fishing here. Closed almost all the coast to fishing, filed suits to stop them from planting trout in the local lakes. And a massive die off in the Colorado River wrecked that waterway for years. (It is coming back finally)
I haven't bought a fishing license in 5 or 6 years now. My silent protest.
I'd be long gone, but Grandma can't leave. (Truth be told, I'd miss them, too)


----------



## noble captain (Feb 10, 2020)

Any


SonnyE said:


> I visited your website. If I ever get down that way, I'm bookin some fishing with Brent!
> I have a trio of little ones coming up, and the eldest wants to go fishing with Papa. (I'm sure his Sisters will want to come along)
> The inmates (Envirowhackos) in this asylum (California) have all but destroyed fishing here. Closed almost all the coast to fishing, filed suits to stop them from planting trout in the local lakes. And a massive die off in the Colorado River wrecked that waterway for years. (It is coming back finally)
> I haven't bought a fishing license in 5 or 6 years now. My silent protest.
> I'd be long gone, but Grandma can't leave. (Truth be told, I'd miss them, too)


Any time


----------

